# Emergency HELP Needed (Pics)!



## steveH (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello to ALL!

I consider myself an intermediate grower in spite of the usual speed bumps like typhoons, infestations, earthquakes, and genocide, but I cannot seem to figure out the current problem I have?!?  Here is the situation:

SOIL/PREP
1. Miracle Grow potting soil bought outdoors(Home Depot)
2. To start 3 seeds(from commercial bag) per 1/2 gal. pot.
3. Good drainage/aeration
4. Wait for plants to practically wilt before watering
5. Nice white and fuzzy roots
6. Thick Sturdy Stems
7. After 4 weeks/11" - 12" fed 20-20-20 water soluble fert.

LIGHTS
1. 2-100 watt warm/red coil florescent bulbs
2. 1-100 watt daylight/blue coil florescent bulb
3. I keep the lights about 6" - 8" above plants on 24hr light cycle for seedling/vegetative
4. 2 small fans(5") blowing down on the plants.

So far so good?  The plants have responded amazingly with tremendous growth for about 4 weeks and then it happened.  I was rotating plants 
and I noticed on bottom four internodes of plants that the large leaves were yellowing and they were heavily spotted(see pics),  eventually the leaves die. The only thing I have noticed in the past is that a very thin layer of white mold appeared on top of soil after watering.  This then disappeared after soil dried.  One other thing I noticed was after feeding some leaves showed signs of overfertilizing and died, but they were small lower leaves and I have seen this.  I also noticed that the leaves were folding under vertically from the stem.  

I did some research and mold is usually benign or beneficial to the plant, so I am hopefully ruling out fungi.  As for the leaves folding under, I believe this is also from feeding.  The only factor I cannot rule out is some sort of disease...but how?  If anyone has seen this or knows what this is please HELP!  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 16, 2005)

Nutrient burn, you're using miracle gro potting soil, you don't need to add any more nutrients...
BTW, Miracle gro SUCKS, and should only be used if nothing else is available, stop using any kinds of nutes and I believe you'll be ok


----------



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

Boy, nutrient burn seems to be such a common problem.   Could common tap water also present a problem here?  Maybe the PH is not appropriate?  Good luck -- she looks like she'll make it.

I used Black Gold Soil.  Does that have the same problem Miracle Grow soil does?


----------



## steveH (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Alot Icky and Max!

You guys helped me confirm the best possible scenario for this situation. 

A couple of days ago I transplanted to bigger pot, watered thoroughly, and cut off dead and decaying leaves. So far so good. Actually, it seems to have bounced back quite well. I am also considering leeching, but have not decided as of yet. 

Thanks Again!

steveH


----------



## Hick (Aug 17, 2005)

I also see a lot of "pin prick" looking spots on those lower leaves. You appear to have an infestation of pests. Spider mites is my guesse. "Good luck"


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 17, 2005)

Black Gold potting soil is one of the best potting soils you can get.
Chock full of organic goodies.
But every plant needs nutrients added.
Even high-quality (and high-priced) potting soils "run out" of nutrients 2 months into growing.
And all plants no matter what potting soil used need extra P (phosphorus) during flowering.


----------



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you, GG!


----------



## steveH (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Hick and Ganja.

Is Black Gold soil widely available? I have not seen this before. 

Also, Hick got me thinking and I went to Radio Shack and got one of their $10 illuminating (60 - 100 times magnification) microscopes to examine the leaves closer. By the way I would totally recommend everyone making this investment...it's frickin enlightening! Anyway, I examined several leaves and thankfully no critters.

Any flowering nutes anyone can recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hick (Aug 18, 2005)

> I went to Radio Shack and got one of their $10 illuminating (60 - 100 times magnification) microscopes



one of the best investments I've made, too.


> I examined several leaves and thankfully no critters.


no feces or eggs either?..


----------

